# Wallerfischen im See



## Zanderasso (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,hat jemand Tips zum Welsfischen im See?
Wie man ihnen am besten Nachstellt?
Klopfen oder nicht?
Welche Köfis?
Wie und wo suchen?
Habe bis jetzt nur Odererfahrung,und möchte nun unsere Seen,
intensiv Befischen.
Tips wären toll.
Andy:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2004)

In Seen ist der Waller schwierirger zu befischen als im Fluss. 
Dort wo tiefe Stellen ans Flache grenzen, wenns geht noch mit Unterstandmöglichkeiten, werden sicher bei entsprechendem Besatz auch Waller stehen.
Während ich im Fluss auf Kunstköder setze, ists am See der Naturköder. Je nach Tiefe Tauwurmbündel an der Posen- oder Grundmontage.
Tagsüber eher flach gestellt über dem Unterstand im tiefen, nachts im eher Flachen.
Köfi geht auch, Würmer funzen nach meiner Erfajrung aber besser.
Bei viel Weissfisch und Karpfen unbedingt grosse Wurmbündel (15 - 20 Stück) und auftreibend (Unterewasserpose oder Posenmontage) anbieten.
Was ich noch nicht probiert habe, mir aber im See vorstellen kann, sofern nicht zu viel Karpfen drin ist, sind grosse Boilies mit Fisch(Leber oder ähnlich ekelhaftem Geruch/Geschmack.
Kannst ja mal ausprobieren und mnir dann berichten, ob sich das lohnt)


----------



## Knobbes (27. Januar 2004)

@Thomas,
kannst du die Unterwasserposenmontage mal beschreiben, oder hast du vielleicht auch ein Bild davon.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2004)

Bilder im Internet kann ich leider wegen Computerdämlichkeit nicht.
Einfach und billig:
Weinkorken aufs Vorfach ziehen.
Gibt natürlich auch schöne Unterwasserposen zu kaufen, ich persönlich (als weintrinkender Schwabe) bevorzuge da aber diepreiswertere, wenn auch nicht so schöne Lösung.


----------



## robertb (27. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas9904 _
> *
> Was ich noch nicht probiert habe, mir aber im See vorstellen kann, sofern nicht zu viel Karpfen drin ist, sind grosse Boilies mit Fisch(Leber oder ähnlich ekelhaftem Geruch/Geschmack.
> Kannst ja mal ausprobieren und mnir dann berichten, ob sich das lohnt) *



Lohnt sich definitiv vor allem an Seen wo die Waller Boilies schon kennen.

Hat mir schon den Spitznamen Waller Kalle eingebracht beim Karpfen-Fischen. Wir werden heuer gezielt mit Blut-Boilies anfüttern da ein Waller ein grandioser Beifang beim Karpfenangeln ist  

Gruss Robert


----------



## rob (27. Januar 2004)

servas Zanderasso!!
cooler name den du da hast
ich fisch im see auf wels in der nacht in flachen bereichen wo viele futterfische ziehen.meisstens fisch ich mit einem tintenfisch im ganzen auf einen einzelhaken gezogen.einfach oben durch...das hält bomben fest und riecht die ganze nacht gut nach fisch.die kleinfische aller art können diesen köder nichts anhaben und somit hast du deine ruhe...ausser es beisst der waller
ich fisch auch wie thomas auf grund mit einer unterwasserpose, die mir den köder ca einen halben meter vom grund hoch hebt.wie hoch kannst du einstellen und ist abhängig von deiner vorfachlänge.ich hab da kevlarvorfächer oder 0,70er mono(ist schwer zu binden,klemmhülsen funzen da gut)so um einen meter lang.30cm vor dem haken hab ich dann die pose durch die die schnur läuft,gestoppt vorne und hinten mit einem powergum+stopperknoten.kannst auch irgend einen grossen gummistopper verwenden.jetzt hebt die pose den köder vom grund hoch und dieser hängt von dort richtung boden.je näher die pose zum vorfach desto weiter sinkt er zum grund.je länger das vorfach umso höher der köder.
wichtig dabei ist das du die schnur nach dem auswerfen gespannt hast da sonst die pose den köder bis zur oberfläche durch das freilaufende blei ziehen würde.is mir schon mal passiert,die strömung in der donau hat mir unbemerkt von meiner offenen freilaufrolle schnur gezogen(zu leicht eingestellt) und ich hab dann am nächsten morgen die pose oben am wasser schwimmen gesehen...tja..
wenn du an einem grösseren gewässer sitzt hör mal in die nacht rein.manchmal denkst du jemand wirft felsen ins wasser,das sind dann welse die rauben an der oberfläche .oft schlagen sie mit ihrem schwanz den beutefisch bewusstlos und fressen ihn dann.wenn du dir die buchten an deinem see in der nacht anhörst wirst du bald merken ob da wo welse sind.
mit dem echolot kannst du sie auch gezielt suchen.durch deren grosse schwimmblase und körpergrösse erkennt man sie wenn es tief genug unter dir ist ganz gut an grossen langen sicheln.aber das kostet sicher zeit wenn du an einem grossen see bist und dir sonst kein angler vorort tips geben kann.
ich stell dir noch ein foto von meiner upo rein!wenn du noch was brauchst schreib halt.
viel glück beim welsfang wünsch ich dir.
ich freu mich auch schon sehr auf diese saison.
wenn das wasser dann wieder 12-13° hat start ich wieder durch.
lg aus wien rob#h

p.s.:bei diesem vorfach hab ich auch einfache gummistopper verwendet!


----------



## rob (27. Januar 2004)

p.s.2der haken ist so gross wie eine zündholzschachtel,nur für die relation,die upose hat eine länge von 9,5 cm.#h


----------



## Aalfreak (27. Januar 2004)

Servus Zanderasso!
Hab sehr gute Erfahrungen mit einer Bojenmontage gemacht. 
Damit kannst Du präziese an "schwierigen" Stellen ansitzen.
Ein Ziegelstein mit Maurerschnur und 1,5L Plastikflasche mit 1/4 voll Wasser drinn. Abstand = 1m+Wassertiefe. Ebenfalls an die Pl.fl. bindest Du ca.5m Kevlarschnur und an deren Ende kommt ein dicker Hechtstöpsel incl. Aufnahme fürs Knicklicht und befestigten Einhänger. Die Rutenmontage ist ganz einfach ohne Pose oder Blei. : Hauptschnur, freilaufender Einhänger (da wird vorm rauspaddeln die Abreißschnur eingehängt), Knotenschutz, starker Wirbel, Vorfach mit Haken. Mit der beköderten Angel paddelst Du zum Hechtstöpsel (Auftriebskörper), hängst die Abrißschnur ein, Freilauf  und ab zum Ufer. Schnur nun straffen. Vorfachlänge ist somit = Angeltiefe. Wenn es dort Bieber gibt, dann einfach mit 5g die Schnur absenken.
Das schöne an dieser Montage ist, daß Du bei einem Biß Schnur geben kannst (bei größeren Ködern) und beim Drill hast Du nur Deine Hauptschnur, n Wirbel und n Vorfach mit Haken. 
Als Köder bevorzuge ich gr. Rotfedern (20cm) ohne Kopf. Beste Beiszeit war bei mir fast immer ab 24.00 Uhr. 
Viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## rob (28. Januar 2004)

mhhh das ist schon eine feine sache,diese bojenmontage wie von aalfreak beschrieben.leider ist es an meinem lieblingsplatz an der donau mit 1-1,5 m etwas zu seicht.durch den schlammigen grund würde auch ein ziegelstein wegsinken.müsste es mit einer waschbetonplatte versuchen.ich hab da noch einen anderen welsspot der viel tiefer ist den ich noch nicht wirklich befischt habe.dort werd ich das mit der boje in diesem jahr versuchen.
zanderasso wenn du ein boot hast und du irgendwann die stellen kennst kannst du auch am tag driftfischen oder mit posenmontage.pose ist denk ich eh klar.driften brauchst du eine gewisse tiefe unter dir.ab 8 meter wassertiefe macht es sinn ein wallerholz zuverwenden(wie das funzt weiss ich nur theoretisch,da ich bei mir keine grossen wassertiefen habe).am tag liegen die welse meisstens an tiefen stellen und rinnen und beim fischen wird der wels gezielt mit dem echolot gesucht und angeworfen.wenn man den köder vor dem wels verlockend präsentiert beisst er auch am tag.in der nacht bin ich dann wieder im flachen bereich,wo er eben seine futterfische holt.
pfff eigentlich könnt ich so noch stundenlang weiter schreiben...ist ein grosses thema.frag halt wenn du noch fotos von verschiedenen montagen brauchst oder der gleichen.
lg rob#h


----------



## karpfenhai (28. Januar 2004)

Hi ihr wallerspezis

ich möchte dieses jahr den wels bei uns in der Oder mit gummis nachstellen. könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich die führen muss auf grund,mittelwasser?tag-nacht?
danke;+ ;+


----------



## catch-company (28. Januar 2004)

@karpfenhai

In der Oder habe ich beim Spinnfischen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Welse vorwiegend auf lebhafte Köderführung im Mittelwasser (am Tage) oder an der Oberfläche (Abends) stehen.

Als Köder eignen sich besonders große Sandras (16 und 23 cm), und Rasselwobbler von Mann's. Beide Köder erzeugen derart viele Druckwellen bzw. eine Geräuschkulisse, dass ein aktiver Wels garantiert darauf aufmerksam wird.

Abends (besonders im Sommer) lohnt es sich auch immer den Köder von der Buhne leicht stromauf zu werfen und gefühlvoll über den Buhnen kopf zu führen.
Oft kommt der Biss genau in dem Moment wo der Köder aus der Hauptströmung direkt hinter der Steinkante der Buhne absinkt, denn die Welse stehen dort im mit Sauerstoff angereicherten Wasser. Die besten Monate waren bis jetzt immer Mai, Juni, Juli und August (Achtung jetzt neue Schonzeit berücksichtigen!). 

Robert vom Catch-Company Team


----------



## karpfenhai (28. Januar 2004)

hi cc
danke,vieleicht klapt es ja mal im sommer das wir zusammen fahren können kann noch ein wenig hilfe brauchen.


----------



## karpfenhai (28. Januar 2004)

noch was,ziehst du die sandras wenn du an der oberfläche angels nur durch oder läst du sie auch absinken?
Danke


----------



## Zanderasso (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo,Kameraden,vielen Dank erstmal für eure Antworten.
Werde alles mal ausprobieren.
Irgendwie wirds schon mal klappen.
Aber wenn noch mehr Tips da sind,dann schreibt sie Einfach.
Mfg.


----------



## catch-company (30. Januar 2004)

@karpfenhai

An der Oberfläche reicht ein durchkurbeln, aber auch ruckartigt geführte Köder fangen. Durchsacken lasse ich den Köder wenn ein Welsstandort gefunden ist und ich keine Bisse bekommen habe! Dann heißt es alle Wasserschichten nach einem eventuell aktiven Wels abzuklopfen!

Robert vom Catch-Company Team


----------



## karpfenhai (30. Januar 2004)

alles kla na mal sehen ob ich dieses jahr mal glück habe.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Februar 2004)

*Waller-fischen im See*

Zu dem Thema könnt ich wohl Romane schreiben, da ich bislang nahezu ausschließlich (bis auf 3 Versuche am Rhein) nur in Baggerseen auf Wels gefischt habe:

Erfolgreichste Methode ist meiner Ansicht nach das Schleppen vom Boot. Ähnlich wie auf Hecht nur mit ein wenig stärkeren Gerät! Dabei keinesfalls zu tief schleppen: Tiefen um 3m sind bevorzugt. Als Köder verwende ich immer Köderfische aus dem Gewässer selbst.

Gerade die größeren Welse über 1m sind meiner Ansicht nach hauptsächlich Oberflächen-Räuber. Ich selbst habe nur sehr wenige gefangen, die knapp über Grund gebissen haben. Interessant sind dabei die Fangzeiten:
Weit verbreitet ist die Vorstellung, der Wels sei ein rein naqchtaktiver Räuber. Tatsächlich habe ich jedoch eine Menge Welse am hellichten Tag gefangen. Besonders vor der Laichzeit (also etwa April-Juni) scheinen viele gerne in den Mittagsstunden, wenn die Sonne am höchsten steht (zwischen 12 und 16h), auf Raubzug zu gehen. Hat mich anfangs auch sehr verwundert, funktioniert aber imer wieder und ist zudem noch ein ganz besonderes Erlebnis einen Wels im Drill sehen zu können.
Nach der Laichzeit verschieben sich die Fresszeiten (zumindest nach meinen Beobachtungen) mehr in die Nacht. Auch hier ist die erfolgreichste Methode das sehr langsame Schleppen vom Boot aus. Manchmal reicht es auch, sich einfach treiben zu lassen!

Mit dem Wallerholz haben mein Kumpel und ich auch einige wirklich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Nachdem wir das erste mal mit dem Holz losgezogen sind, hatten wir bereits nach 30min den ersten Biß. Etwa eine Stunde später konnten wir noch einen zweiten Wels fangen. Es scheint aber so, als wäre das Holz nicht für jedes Gewässer geeignet und auch nicht bei jeder Wetterlage gleichgut geeignet. Die Ergebnisse waren leider zu unterschiedlich, als dass sich ein klarer Trend herauskristallisiert hätte. Und ja, wir haben auch schlechte Erfahrungen (in Form von gar keinen Fängen) damit gemacht!


Sollte kein Boot zu Verfügung stehen, sind die oben erwähnten Tipps sicherlich sehr gut. Bojen-Montagen (eignen sich aber leider auch nur, wenn ein Boot zu Verfügung steht) würde ich jederzeit bevorzugen!
Aber auch der Ansitz mit der UW-Pose ist aussichtsreich (habe ich auch schon oft gefischt). In Gewässern wo viel mit Boilies geangelt wird, kann das ne prima Sache sein! Gerade wenn man sich mit den Karpfenanglern unterhält (an Gewässern mit guten Welsbeständen) hört man immer wieder, dass sie kleinere Welse gefangen haben oder Monster abgerissen sind! Selbst habe ich zwar noch keinen Wels auf Boilie gefangen, aber einer meiner Welse hatte mal 3 dieser sehr großen Boilies im Bauch, mit denen ich 3 Tage zuvor gefischt und gefüttert hatte!

Extra-Tipp als Köder ist auch den Köderfisch mit Lockstoffen zu impfen. Besonders empfehlen kann ich da nur die Sachen von KeenCarp - der Oberhammer! :m 
Nur riechen sollte man daran nicht - das is schon unglaublich! Das Fische auf sowas stehen...;+


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Februar 2004)

Suche stellen wie versunkene bäume, tiefe Löcher usw. auf.
Außerdem würde es mich interessieren, ob es im see auch so gut mit dem WALLERHOLZ klappt wie im fluss?! Welche Erfahrungenhabt ihr Welsfreaks da gemacht oder findet ihr es gar schwachsinnig, es an einem See mit WALLERHOLZ zu versuchen?
Ich bin gespanntauf eure Antworten!!
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von anglermeister17 _
> *Außerdem würde es mich interessieren, ob es im see auch so gut mit dem WALLERHOLZ klappt wie im fluss?! Welche Erfahrungenhabt ihr Welsfreaks da gemacht oder findet ihr es gar schwachsinnig, es an einem See mit WALLERHOLZ zu versuchen?
> Ich bin gespanntauf eure Antworten!!*



Äääh - siehe oben!  

Was ich dabei noch erwähnen könnte:
Es ist ein deutlicher Unterschied, was man für ein Holz benutzt. Wir haben 5 verschiedene Modelle im Praxistest gehabt: vom einfachen Standardteil ausm Versand bis hin zum ungarischen, handgeschnitzten Eigenimport. Interessanter Weise, brachten das ungarische und das allerbilligste ausm hiesigen Angelladen gleichermaßen gute Ergebnisse hervor, während die anderen 3 Hölzer zum wegwerfen waren! Die Tonhöhe und Lautstärke schienen dabei jedoch nicht ausschlaggebend zu sein, da die beiden Hölzer völlig verschiednen klingen: 1 hoch und relativ leise, das andere erzeugt Dumpfe Plopps, die sogar auf dem Echolot sichtbar werden!!! 

Als Fazit denke ich, dass der Einsatz an jedem Gewässer unterschiedlichen Erfolg bringen wird (wie mit so ziemlich allen Dingen, ne?!)... ein Versuch kan auf jeden Fall nicht schaden!


----------

